# evrything is 10x brighter....help???



## Chicks4me

Okay. I woke up 2day and everything was super bright so I said great, I slept til lunch time since it was soooo freaking bright out. But when I looked @ the clock it only read 830am. What!!!

Everything is 10x brighter for me and I don't know why!?!
Sunglasses don't help cuz it is sooo gosh bright out.
Does anybody else have this problem? I need help.


----------



## Jim

Chicks4me said:


> Okay. I woke up 2day and everything was super bright so I said great, I slept til lunch time since it was soooo freaking bright out. But when I looked @ the clock it only read 830am. What!!!
> 
> Everything is 10x brighter for me and I don't know why!?!
> Sunglasses don't help cuz it is sooo gosh bright out.
> Does anybody else have this problem? I need help.


Chicken fever......


----------



## fuzziebutt

Chicks4me said:


> Okay. I woke up 2day and everything was super bright so I said great, I slept til lunch time since it was soooo freaking bright out. But when I looked @ the clock it only read 830am. What!!!
> 
> Everything is 10x brighter for me and I don't know why!?!
> Sunglasses don't help cuz it is sooo gosh bright out.
> Does anybody else have this problem? I need help.


Sounds like the beginning of a migraine. I have silent migraines, that is, migraines with little pain, but I have ALL the other symptoms, including sensitivity to light.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Go to the Doctor. It can be a sign of a few serious things that can be stopped if you get to it early enough.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Austin said:


> Go to the Doctor. It can be a sign of a few serious things that can be stopped if you get to it early enough.


A neurologist is your best bet. A regular doctor will send you to one.


----------



## rob

i agree, best to get it checked out.


----------



## MatthewBK

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Roslyn

If you are diabetic it could be a sign of serious eye issues. It's not one to ignore.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Chicks4me

I m doing okay. I have good days and bad days.


----------



## Energyvet

It could be your eyes are dilated and so letting in too much light. Have your eyes checked. Most diseases have an occular component to them. Or it could be a pharmacological effect of drug, food, mold, poison. This is a warning sign. Do something.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Chicks4me said:


> I m doing okay. I have good days and bad days.


Have you seen a Doctor yet?


----------



## fuzziebutt

There are ocular migraines, that just effect your eyes.


----------



## ThreeJ

Sounds like cherpies, don't worry though I think it's tweetable. As long as you're not kissing your chickens.


----------



## Chicks4me

I don't have any chickens or chicks. Nor a boyfriend.. I am not kissing anybody (or anything)... although I have been kising my baby.... a 5 year old chihuahua. but the condition started b4 we adopted her. 

Fyi, I do have ptsd, but not sure if that affects eyesight.


----------



## 7chicks

Are your eyes doing better now?


----------



## fuzziebutt

Just an FYI if you still think that you don't need to go to the doctor... if it is "just" migraines, migraines aren't headaches. They are brain events, described as similar to a seizure in the brain, with no explanation as to why anyone may get them or not. The treatment for migraines is antiseizure medication. Just to be able to see!!


----------



## 7chicks

First time I have heard of migraines being described this way fuzzie. Makes sense though. Those things are insanely miserable. I've been getting them since I was around 8 yrs. old. Never did out grow them either like the rest of my cousins did. =/ Grandma got them until her mid 40's. Great! I only have .... many years to go yet! =P I know for me, stress gets me going on them, along with too much chocolate & aged cheeses.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

fuzziebutt said:


> Just an FYI if you still think that you don't need to go to the doctor... if it is "just" migraines, migraines aren't headaches. They are brain events, described as similar to a seizure in the brain, with no explanation as to why anyone may get them or not. The treatment for migraines is antiseizure medication. Just to be able to see!!


I have them from time to time and they are an event. I take prescribed med that knocks me out till it ends. I don't like taking it, but it's better than being awake for that nightmare!


----------



## Chicks4me

I am not really in pain in the head head. My eyes hurt and feel dry and eye drops don't work. I don't selep n e more withou sleep aids and even that my mind is blank. Its like I don't know how it feels 2 be tired or hungry or thirsty. Or how it feels to live.... ifthat makes sense. I just feel like I don't know how I got this far in life. Its lke I am stiff all the time, and dontknow anything any more.


----------



## teresaquinn

Please go to a doctor. I know how it feels to be hopeless and discouraged. Maybe an eye doctor? It could be something simple like a plugged tear duct. Or if your on medications it could be a side effect. You could be really dehydrated. However, when things are disrupting your sleep to that extent you should seek help if only temporarily to get through this time. May God bless you and give you strength to endure this trial.


----------



## Energyvet

I want to die too. Only reason I haven't acted on it is that it would destroy my son. He told me it's not an option. Otherwise I'd be long gone. My husband (soon to be ex) has actively been trying to get me to kill myself with his cruelty. I'm alive by spite. And I kinda feel like maybe there is something I have yet to contribute. 

The world is in a very bad place right now but the truth will at least let you see clearly that the deck is stacked against us. It's not you, it's everyone. (Zeitgeist). 

Also yoga saved from pain and stiffness. Have me back my health. (Fatsickandnearlydead). Need to actively make big changes in what you do, what you eat and how you live. 

Good luck to you. Namaste my friend and fellow traveler.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Austin said:


> I have them from time to time and they are an event. I take prescribed med that knocks me out till it ends. I don't like taking it, but it's better than being awake for that nightmare!


I have had 2 brain aneurysms clamped (OUCH), so I can't take Imitrex. I get to be awake and just bat crazy through it all!

Chicks4me, PLEASE google Silent Migraines. That sounds so much like what you have. I have them, to the point of being disabled by them. I now take medication and have learned what the symptoms are, and have learned what to expect, and have learned that it is NOT me, it is just what is happening to me. It makes a difference. I have learned to laugh at it as it is happening. SOMEWHERE in this house is half a bell pepper that I lost yesterday. I know that I have a surprise waiting for me sometime now!!

Energyvet, no man is worth that crap. Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and show the world what he is missing. And give yourself a big hug from me!!!


----------



## Nate

You don't have chickens? Am I on the right forum?


----------



## Nate

Is this thread a joke?


----------



## fuzziebutt

Nate said:


> You don't have chickens? Am I on the right forum?


Yeah, we do, but this is general chit-chat, where we just BS back and forth, or sometimes lift each other up during hard times. It's good to know that we have someone in our corners, even if we haven't ever met them!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

fuzziebutt said:


> I have had 2 brain aneurysms clamped (OUCH), so I can't take Imitrex. I get to be awake and just bat crazy through it all!
> 
> Chicks4me, PLEASE google Silent Migraines. That sounds so much like what you have. I have them, to the point of being disabled by them. I now take medication and have learned what the symptoms are, and have learned what to expect, and have learned that it is NOT me, it is just what is happening to me. It makes a difference. I have learned to laugh at it as it is happening. SOMEWHERE in this house is half a bell pepper that I lost yesterday. I know that I have a surprise waiting for me sometime now!!
> 
> Energyvet, no man is worth that crap. Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and show the world what he is missing. And give yourself a big hug from me!!!


I hate Imitrex, always hurt my head in a different way. Not worth it.


----------



## Chicks4me

I don't have chicken...yet. I'm supposed to get eggs this week to hatch from a local farm.

I woke up last night...this morning actually from a night mare I can't describe. I felt like plain horror and cried for about an hour. I decided to eat a chocolate bar i had in my drawer to see if that worked and it did but i hate going to sleep because of the nightmares and how I feel when I have them. It's like i'm not me and it doesn't feel normal. I don't feel normal. I feel like the black sheep of the family. All my cousins are working and I can't work due to a PTSD. 
I have been taking medication for an over active thyroid but i don't think the eye thing is from that medication.

I did see a eye doctor and he said i have dry eye in my left. 
I was at home depot today and when i looked in section it was like not focusing. I guess it was cuz of all the orange in one spot but it felt weird.


----------



## Apyl

Chicks4me said:


> I am not really in pain in the head head. My eyes hurt and feel dry and eye drops don't work. I don't selep n e more withou sleep aids and even that my mind is blank. Its like I don't know how it feels 2 be tired or hungry or thirsty. Or how it feels to live.... ifthat makes sense. I just feel like I don't know how I got this far in life. Its lke I am stiff all the time, and dontknow anything any more... I just want to dye.


Make a Dr appointment . You need a professional to evaluate these health issues not members in a message board. It sounds like you may be experiencing depression, you need to get professional help so they can get you past this and feeling better. If you cant get a Dr apt, go to Urgent Care or the ER. There are always options so you dont have to keep feeling this way. You may even be able to call a nurse hotline to get advice, you may need to look in the phone book or internet for a number. Serisouly though the feelings you feel are not worth you feeling like you want to die. There are doctors who can help you. And dont worry about co-pays or costs, your health is worth more !


----------



## Nate

Sounds like you need a MRI done ! You have to get your regular doctor to send you to a neurologist!


----------



## 7chicks

Part of miserable hyperthyroidism is dry eye and visual disturbances. Your doctor should have addressed this so shame on them for not.


----------



## rob

Chicks4me said:


> I am not really in pain in the head head. My eyes hurt and feel dry and eye drops don't work. I don't selep n e more withou sleep aids and even that my mind is blank. Its like I don't know how it feels 2 be tired or hungry or thirsty. Or how it feels to live.... ifthat makes sense. I just feel like I don't know how I got this far in life. Its lke I am stiff all the time, and dontknow anything any more.


have you been to see the doctor about it ? if not i think you need to as soon as possible. they will be able to help.


----------



## Chicks4me

yeah he gave me medication for it although i haven't seen any improvement.


----------



## 7chicks

It takes up to 2 weeks for most long term medications to work. The effects are subtle so they aren't real noticeable for a bit. Just give it some time.


----------



## rob

7chicks is right, medication takes time to enter system. give it time and it will work. stick with it.


----------



## Chicks4me

I have been on the medication for about a month. I have skipped some days but not on purpose. :-(


----------



## 7chicks

Missing doses will make a difference. The medication has an additive effect so missing, makes it take longer to get back up to the level it needs to be in your system. Sometimes a shorter term can be taken with a more long term. Call your doctor. They can make adjustments on dosage over the phone or call in a new prescript for you saving you an extra trip and office costs. Be proactive. Gotta take care of you first! If you don't take care of you, you are of no help to anyone else. Make yourself a priority. You're worth it.


----------



## Chicks4me

I just feel stiff all the time. Its like I don't know how to act around people. 
my mind is always blank and i just feel like i'm always doing something wrong. my body is like stiff and i don't know why. i have no emotions and just feel like sitting in one spot all day. I'm never hungry or thirst or tired. I hate this stiff feeling and i don't know why. i just want to be my old self who was happy all the time but i just feel like everyone takes whatever i say out of context here. 

i don't feel normal. I'm 26 years old and have no friends no job (PTSD...) can't trust what anybody says and I just feel like I'm just being told what to do all the time. Everyone in my family is moving forward with their lives from getting married to having kids. Its not fair. I just feel like the unluckiest person alive. 

I just don't know anything any more. I feel like I'm wasting my life away and I just ask why about everything why do i go to the movies? why do I get up in the morning, why can't i just sleep in til 10am instead of always waking up at the same damn time. I thought after college life would be different. It's sort of is but in a bad way. I don't know why people do things. I just feel everyone is concerned about money money money. and no one cares about me any more. No one cares about what i want...or what i need. 

it sucks being me. I always am the one doing things for other people and not getting anything in return. i'm the one making the efforts not anybody else. I just feel like my mom wants me to be like my cousin. It just seems like she is a different person around other people. She used to be so comforting and now she just feels hard as stone. I need antidepressants but my parents are against them. I wonder if i will get better on them. I hear that people do get better and see the "light' again after them but my parents are against them. I do have a prescription for presteq but they won't let me take them cause they are against drugs. They say i can get better the natural way but i just feel that they are wrong. I feel like i will waste my time doing this and that because I never get what i want in the end. Its like I go along with other people and when it it is my turn they don't. 

I just want to scream. I just feel like Why did i buy this or that?


----------



## fuzziebutt

What is the PTSD from?


----------



## Apyl

My husband suffered from PTSD after returning from Somalia ( he was a Marine machine gunner, he's since served his years and now a veteran). PTSD does not go away on its own. People are not telling you what to do, they are giving you suggestions on how to get help. There is nothing wrong with getting help. PTSD can go away with the help of professional. They can help you cope and get past this . When you look at the rest of your family and get depressed thinking they are moving forward and your not, then do something. Take the first step so you too can start moving forward. Here is site that has a ton of info .

http://www.helpguide.org/yellow_pages.htm#public


----------



## Energyvet

I'm working through PTSD too. It's not easy. First recognize that you're in a dark place and have to take your success in beating this into your own hands. It's up to you to get better. Then forget about everyone else and their needs and expectations. You need to be very gentle with yourself. Slowly you'll find things that can make you feel better. With me it was Yoga, chickens and now I'm taking a Master Gardening Class. I have a friend who does embroidery. You have suffered some kind of shock that put you here. Your system has shut down. Sleep, cry do what you need to do. If you feel like nothing - then choose to start walking or biking or Pilates or some physical thing that can bring you back to your body and out of your head. You need to reassess your body and your physical feelings and sensations. You need to find some way to move in a direction. Any direction. If its the wrong direction you'll find that out soon enough. Just start to do something to get yourself in motion. You'll have good days and bad days. You'll have panic attacks. But eventually you can work your way through this and come out a better you when you're done. 26 is tough. You're no longer a child but yet you've just started your adult journey and so you'll still be making mistakes and wrong decisions until you get more experience. Remember who you were as a child. That helped me find my happiness again. It's hard work, but I think you're up for it because you are here asking for help. No one can rescue you but you. 

I'm here too if you want to chat.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

My mother has emotional and mental issues. I have found that there are good doctors out there who will help. Also doctors who just want your money. The biggest thing is recognizing your issues. Keep searching and don't give up. You will find yourself again. And sometimes meds work and sometimes not. Energyvet is a naturalist so she may be able to help you out. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## rob

no one can stop you taking the medication you need. if your parents are against drugs then they need to talk to your dr for him to explain the benefits of the drug. if i was in your position and i thought the medication would make a diffrence i would take them. but i understand your concerns.


----------



## 7chicks

Gotta take care of you first. Everyone else is secondary. People who don't understand something tend to be quickest to condemn. People are afraid of things they don't understand so poor judgements are made. If you have a prescription and being you are well beyond the age of adult, they have no say in what you do and do not take for medications. It is technically none of their business whether you are living under their roof or not. Please, worry about you. That is all that matters.


----------



## Chicks4me

PTSD is from a college-roommate lying to authorities and having me thrown in jail for no reason. i have major trust issues which makes me feel like my life is totally worthless. I can't work because I can't trust anybody and I just feel like everyone is out for themselves. My body feels stiff all the time and i just feel like an object. I don't see a future for myself because everybody is always putting me down or just making me second guess myself. My mind is just empty and I just want to die. Nothing feels the same any more. I have no energy what so ever and I don't feel hungry or tired or thirsty any more. I can practically goo forever without food and water. I guess it's also part of being scared of death and knowing you can die tomorrow is like totally scaring. me. Everything in my life has gone wrong and i just don't know what to expect any more. I just don't understand how people can make everything look soo freaking easy especially just having a conversation with people. I just feel like i'm not interested in anything any body says any more. I just feel like I just want answers and don't want to have to kick someone in the butt to get it out of them. I just don't know. I have been nice to people but never really gotten anywhere with people. 

my future is bleek. Like I feel like I should get marreid before 30 and have kids. But i just don't know any more. 
I don't know what is right or wrong any more (other then the normal murder and stealing stuff is bad) but i just feel l like every time I tell someone answers to their questions I always feel wrong. Like my friend askes about how long it takes to get somewhere i say 20-30 minutes but how can i be sure? I'm not timing my rides. It just doesn't seem that far. I just don't know and that scares me. I always get aggitated when my mom says something like "Loose weight to go to disney" why do i have to lose weight? My mom is like people will like you when you are skinnier. I have seen people over weight with tons of friends. I just know she is wrong but not sure how to prove that she is wrong. Also nobody likes me because i don't wear jeans. WTF? That's what she says. Just because I wear a skirt doesn't mean people won't like me. I feel like my mom wants me to be like my cousin who is married to a doctor... and athletic. 

I just want everything to go back to normal. I wish I could die.Because it just feels like I'm just wasting my life. It just feels like i'm just watching the clock all day and all night. i wake up many times crying because of bad nightmares and feeling of uneasy and stuff. I just want to be normal and sleep and not count how many years i got left or my parents got left. I 'm scared of death and thought college would be a lot different then it was. I don't feel normal.


----------



## Nate

There's a great boos you could read called the bible. It helps me out when I need help! Not trying to tell u what to do. Just letting you know what I do when I'm down. I hope some other people on here agree with me!


----------



## fuzziebutt

I absolutely agree. I wouldn't know where I would be if I didn't think I had a Hope. And there is a Hope.


----------



## Chicks4me

I don't really believe in "that" stuff. I'm not really religious not after everything happened...and continues to happen. 
I just don't know what to do, I'm like a deer in head lights. Do I run or just stare them down? Its like do i do this or that and i'm always looking for what bad thing can happen if i do this. 
i just see the bad in stuff because if i get my hopes up and its not to my expectations I just get all disappointment. Its like i am aggitated over the every day thing
too cold too hot just everything that just aggitates everybody.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm not into religion either. Lots if lies, congestion and false hope. I have been where you are - recently. I still slip back there. With me I had to get away from the toxic people. My mother was the worst. Since I've eliminated her in my life, things are much much better. I'm working on forgiveness. I'm trying to protect myself so I stay away. 

Gotta realize you're in this alone. We all are. Gotta figure out what matters and pursue that. Also realize you are clinically depressed and treat yourself gently. Maybe it's time to start a plan to get your own place. Don't worry about weight or marriage. Just get yourself someplace safe so you can figure out who you are. Not going to be easy. Get a plan. The details can change along the way. What do you want?


----------



## Chicks4me

I just feel numb all the time and i just sometimes don't believe what's in front of my face. my mind is blank all the time, which means I don't know whats up or not with other people. the situation that caused the ptsd revolved around a lie after a few days of bullying. I stood up for myself that day only by cursing at the person in which she told cops i came at her with an object. So for example, ur in a store and out of the blue cops come up to you saying that someone in the store said that you came at her lets say with your keys and then your off to jail for a night with no investigation. 

i just feel hopeless because i always saw life like everyone was in high school and wanted to just have fun. 
but now i don't see it like that. now i just see dread coming and everything getting on my nerves for no reason.


----------



## Energyvet

You and your body are still in shock. If you had a pet or a child in shock, how would you treat them? That's how you need to care for yourself. Any chance you could visit an aunt, grandparent, cousin, older sibling? Could you go live with them for a while? I think getting you out of your current environment could only help.


----------



## Chicks4me

my grandparents have passed and there is an empty house (sort of) but i don't like being by myself. I just don't know what to do with myself. most of the time i just feel like i'm bored and just don't know what to do with myself. after i finish something i'm like now what like my life is over and just am wasting my life.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Well hon, here is how this is. It is time for you to reach within yourself and get up. The time for excuses is over and you need to move on. What your friend did to you was bad and shocking, but welcome to the real world. This isn't high school anymore, and you have to move forward. You are the only one that can do this for you. Your parents sound like they have been patient with you, but it also sounds like it is wearing thin. If there is an empty house available to you, ask your parents if they will help you move in there with a family member, a cousin, an aunt, or just a friend. Get a job (yes, the j.o.b. word) and help yourself that way. If you aren't able to work, then go to the doctor and talk to them about disability. Has a doctor diagnosed the PTSD? Sorry to sound like I am coming down on you, but a pity party isn't what you need. You wanna talk about life? Life will only give you what you put into it. So put some effort into it, and then reap the benefits!! It's not bad!


----------



## Nate

Thank you fuzziebutt for putting that out there! Finally!!! I totally agree!!


----------



## fuzziebutt

I'm not just gonna leave you like that, I'm here to help also. Just a different kind of help. Today, do just one positive thing. If it's nothing but putting a big smile on your face, and thanking your parents for being patient with you. Make an effort for a positive attitude today, and see if the day isn't just a little better.  And while you're at it, think about taking charge of your life and looking at possibly filing charges against the person that had you falsely arrested. It is illegal to do that. Let's grab this by the horns!!


----------



## Energyvet

Maybe take the house on as a project. Prolly needs paint, repair, cleaning. If you don't want to live there, then maybe just commit to getting it ready for sale. And maybe your patents will pay you to do that work if they make a big profit. Maybe if you start cleaning, repairing and painting, landscaping you'll discover some hidden talents. Maybe you'll meet new people at the hardware store or a decorator that can teach you or offer you employment in a new career. Maybe you'll discover you like the neighborhood and decide you want to live there. Who knows. Anyway, none of that will happen unless you start. That first step is hard. Keep a notebook of all the things you've accomplished. Take lots of before and after photos. You'll be helping yourself and your family too. Might even learn a few things about who your grandparents really were. Love letters, cards, secrets. You go girl.


----------



## Chicks4me

The house is in house shape. We have a tenant there who cuts the grass and stuff. Ever since the depositions I just see my whole life in my mindfrom hs on and its bothering me.


----------



## Energyvet

Decide to move on, or change your thoughts about the events. The house is not relevant. What's relevant is a project for you to be able to engage yourself. What would you do if money and other people's decisions don't matter? If you won the lottery, what would you do?


----------



## Chicks4me

Dunno. I just feel extremely unlucky. Never had good friends. Grew up alone with just an imagination and now I don't hav that.


----------



## Energyvet

That sounds like the depression talking. Bring the body and the mind will follow. Rearrange the furniture in your bed room.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Ok, Chicks, what was the one positive thing you did for yourself yesterday? And think about the one thing you're gonna do today.


----------



## Energyvet

Just read an excellent article about fear and PTSD at elephant journal. The Tao of Anxiety. I would suggest reading this short article. It's exactly what I was explaining about PTSD and working through it.


----------

